# West Virginia, 2 Female long coat GSD's



## mountainman (Feb 4, 2010)

We have two female GSD's that need home(s). We took them with the hopes of rehabilitating them, unfortunately we have not been able to accomplish this goal. They spent the first two years of there life without any socialization. They are almost three years old. We are now looking to find them new loving home(s). They need someone that has alot of time, patience, and ability/knowledge to rehabilitate them. If you are interested or want more information or pictures please e-mail.

Thank you,
Clarence


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi Clarence and welcome to the board.
If I might asked, what is the problem, are they viscious to people, dogs...? If you could explain a bit more in detail Im sure you could find alot of help on the board.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Pictures would be great!


----------



## mountainman (Feb 4, 2010)

These girls are sisters and are too bonded. They want no human contact. I was trying to get them into VGSR, but they won't pass their temperament test. I was advised that they need to be seperated immediately, and worked with individualy. I don't have the space to do this. They are not used to being in a home, and are very shy.


----------



## mountainman (Feb 4, 2010)

I don't know how to post photos, but will look into it today.


----------



## mountainman (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

oh my...they are beautiful!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

They're like the Yams...

I love dogs like this. I would have a whole pack if I could! They really are generally so easy in their own way, if you are not looking to have a pet. 

If there is any information that I could provide that might help, let me know. You can read about my Anna in the rescue stories and where are they now section.


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

They are gorgeous girls! Where are they located?


----------



## kmaher (Jan 16, 2010)

Any update on these girls?


----------



## kmaher (Jan 16, 2010)

bump


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

*two long coated GSD females in WV*

When the weather and the secondary roads around here improve a little bit, I am slated to go see these two and evaluate them. I have been e-mailing the owner and hope to be able to help these two find a new home. I will post the results of the assessment once it is done. 

Shannon


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

SGandee said:


> When the weather and the secondary roads around here improve a little bit, I am slated to go see these two and evaluate them. I have been e-mailing the owner and hope to be able to help these two find a new home. I will post the results of the assessment once it is done.
> 
> Shannon


THANKS SHANNON! :wub:


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Ditto that - thank you for checking out these two lovelies.
_____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Kelridge (Mar 1, 2010)

Is there any more info on these two beautiful girls? I would love more info on them if possible.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Man if I had lots of safe property, I would take in dogs like this... They prefer to be out with other dogs instead of humans anyway.

Gosh those two are so beautiful...


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

*two long coated GSD females in West Virginia*

I was able to visit with these two girls yesterday and have submitted the write-up and photos to Virginia German Shepherd Rescue for consideration. Both are timid, but not aggressive. I tested them with my 11 year old spayed female (rescued) GSD and a 30+ pound mixed breed male rescue that I also have. Both dogs were disinterested in my dogs. Rosa is the more confident of the two and took hotdogs from my hands gently. Reba was not food-interested, although she did eat the first piece of hotdog that I offered to her. 

Both dogs allowed me to pet their heads, ears, muzzle, lips, feet, back and tail. I used a slicker brush on both and there was no reaction. They are timid, but do not react aggressively. Both dogs were able to walk away from their owner with me on a loose lead for a short distance and did so willingly. 

These two girls need a second chance and, if anyone is interested in helping, please contact me privately. I have photos of the evaluation and will upload them when I have a few more minutes of time in which to do so.

Shannon


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

*two long coated female GSDs in West Virginia*

Here are the photos of the two girls from yesterday.

Rosa













































Reba




































Please let me know if you are interested in helping these girls and I will do what I can to assist too.

Shannon


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

*two long coated GSDs in West Virginia*

Rosa is meeting her foster mom through Virginia German Shepherd Rescue today. Reba is on the list waiting for foster care too. 

Shannon


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Big WooHoo! So happy these two are getting a second chance.


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

Great job Shannon. It looks like they were enjoying their time with you! They are both drop-dead gorgeous. Reba is a show stopper. Almost like a silver with a saddle. 
I think the shyness will disappear quickly, especially when they learn their is more in life than the other sister!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

:happyboogie: Thank you Shannon! They look like wonderful dogs - have happy lives ladies!
_____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------

